# Tyre Pressures



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure this is an old subject but can anyone advise me on the correct pressures on my Hymer B564.The wheel sizes are 215/70/r15 fitted with Michelin Agilis Camping i was advised to go with 5bar front and rear but the ride seems very firm.Van is normally loaded with the usual junk and tow bar is fitted but not used.Any comments woud be very much appreciated.
Cheers
Tolly


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I have a 1999 B564 with Michelin Agilas camping tyres.

After fitting I emailed Michelin and they wanted to know the axle weights first.

I have not got a tow bar on mine.

I struggle to keep under the plated weight as it is.

As others have said in the past take it to a weighbridge and get both axles weighed fully loaded including passengers and yourself, and then email Michelin.

Phil


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

My handbook gives the same 5 bar for Michelin Camping tyres, slightly less for other tyres (this is for a B544).


----------



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks,will do the weighbridge thing and take it from there.
Tolly


----------

